# Which race was Gollum?



## tylerkelly246 (Jun 13, 2002)

*gollum is a troll...*

what do you think? Who were his parents? Was he abandoned at birth?


----------



## DRavisher (Jun 13, 2002)

I am quite certain that Gollum was very Hobbit like before he got the ring. I don't remember where I read it though.


----------



## tylerkelly246 (Jun 13, 2002)

*reply*

a hobbit? HHMM. Very interesting. I think that he is like a troll because he lives or used to live in a dark, wet cave. But, you may be right. He does have certain qualities about him that stipulate that he may have some hobbit in him.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 13, 2002)

Yep, Gollum is certainly a hobbit.I think Gandalf says something about him in "The shadow of the past" in FOTR.
Gollum lived in a cave because he became so corrupted by the evil power of the ring that he couldn't bear the sunlight anymore.


----------



## pohuist (Jun 13, 2002)

Gollum is of the Stoors who are close relatives of hobbits. They used to live on the shores of Anduin and that's where his friend found the Ring. Its all in the book somewhere. He can't be a troll as he's about 3 times smaller that hills trolls are and, I believe, at lest 10 as huge cave trolls. He started to live in the dark long after he got the ring probably because he got corrupted and couldn't bear light and all things associated with it.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 13, 2002)

*Gollum*

Also if you read "The Hobbit" Gandalf searches ME for Gollum and eventually finds him and talks to him and how he got the Ring. Gandalf eventually also finds out that he was a hobbit-like creature. This news upsets Bilbo terribly. Then over the years Gollum was driven under ground cuz he did not like the light of the sun. Once underground he was tainted by the Ring and I believe transformed into what he is now.

-Flame


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 13, 2002)

oh well. Other people got here before me. Any more Gollum questions? I know everything!


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 13, 2002)

Gollum's identification as a Stoor is based on Gandalf's words in The Lord of the Rings I 2 The Shadow of the Past, 'I guess they were of hobbit-kind, akin to the fathers of the fathers of the Stoors'. Gollum's people split from the other Stoors in the fifteenth century of the Third Age, when troubled times in Eriador led them to migrate back eastwards across the Misty Mountains, and settle on the banks of the Gladden River.


----------



## Leto (Jun 13, 2002)

Another question that could be easily answered by reading the book...just look through it again...there's no rule that says you can't read a book more than once, or reread parts of it!


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 14, 2002)

Leto there is no search engine in the books. It makes for good conversation anyway


----------



## lilhobo (Jun 14, 2002)

hey if harad were here, he would argue logically that a couple of pods mated and gollum was the end product


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 14, 2002)

I've read the books twice and I forgot what happened to Bill the Pony. These are legitimate questions so let them be Leto. If you don't want to answer the question, then don't.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 14, 2002)

Ack! Bill went home when they let him go at Moria. They saw him again when they got back to Bree.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 14, 2002)

I now know what happened to Bill, but I posted a question a few months back asking that because I couldn't remember.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 14, 2002)

Okay, fine. I saw a question and I answered. You didn't say that you already knew. oh well. *runs away*


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 14, 2002)

It's not your fault. I wasn't clear in the original post. I'll take the blame.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 14, 2002)

Fine by me. Dude! PM at the other place! *runs away again*


----------



## tylerkelly246 (Jun 14, 2002)

hey guys/gals: Think about this: Why would gollum change in the dark? Would'nt the ring do all of the changing/disfigurement? The light has little or no value in respect to his apperance, I think. The ring possibly made him hate light, and that might be the reason why he hid in the dark for so long. Or maybe he is afraid of his apperance. All those years with no skin moisturiser, wow, that has got to be bad for the face. just think about it.


----------



## Camille (Jun 14, 2002)

Hi Tyler Welcome!!
Well about Gollum, the poor little guy was all crazy about the ring and the lust for the ring made some physical changes on him, (that is my theory  ) We do not know for sure the effects, except that the One somehow made his life longer as did with Bilbo) but I would invite you to read the Books, I do not know wich one have you read, but I highly recommened you the full LOTR story you will find a lot more in the books  and you would be able to get ypur own interpretation.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 14, 2002)

Well, I do think that staying in that cave for hundreds of years helped out with his weird appearance. He was super pale (like one of those blind fish you'd find in a cave) and he had super big lantern-like eyes (like one of those blind fish you'd find in a cave).


----------



## tylerkelly246 (Jun 14, 2002)

*hi Camille*

Thank you for your input and thank you for inviting me. you are the first person to do that. have a good day.

*Never eat spam*

-tyler the great

here is my e-mail: [email protected]/


----------



## Camille (Jun 14, 2002)

You are welcome


----------



## pohuist (Jun 14, 2002)

I don't see any changes in Gollum besides developing night vision (effects of living in the dark for a long time) and becoming skinny and pale (effects of living in the dark and malnutrition). If you get your picture of Gollum from the movie, think again -- its PJ's vision and there are many examples in that movie of how accurate that vision is.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 15, 2002)

Look at the Might have been done before but...thread in the The Hobbit section for a good Gollum pic.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 15, 2002)

Welcome to the forum, Tyler! 
Hmm, I seem to have arrived a bit late.. No questions to answer? C'mon, anything!! 
If you have a lot of time on your hands, Tyler, read the LotR, the Hobbit and the Silmarillion. If you've already read them, read them again!


----------



## tylerkelly246 (Jun 15, 2002)

thank you for making me feel welcome everybody. I have read the LotR, the Hobbit but not the Silmarillion.* sobb * Sobb*
But I intend to,thanks for the encouragement

-tyler the great


----------

